# Our wonderful cattle dogs!



## kelleykakes (Nov 2, 2010)

First big backpacking trip with Radar! Rufus (in the background) is a pro already... we took him on several extended excursions last year. He REALLY likes licking out the remnants of the mre's we ate.... especially anything with eggs
Radar surprised us immediately by how awesome he was off leash and carrying the pack. He shows a very dominant herding instinct and stayed just in front of us the entire time; frequently turning to check on the situation. We can't wait to go with them again!

And aside from their awesomeness, they are so cute it hurts your teeth


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome photos! I haven't been backpacking in a long time. Just regular old car camping for us LoL


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

They are both adorable! I can tell they are so happy to be a part of your family. Great pic. Thanks for sharing! :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the pic. They are both gorgeous. There's just something about cattle dogs - I reckon they are the cutest dogs out there as well. What type of backpack did you get - been thinking of getting one myself.


----------



## kelleykakes (Nov 2, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Thanks for the pic. They are both gorgeous. There's just something about cattle dogs - I reckon they are the cutest dogs out there as well. What type of backpack did you get - been thinking of getting one myself.


We bought our pack from REI--- their version. It adjust easily and is vented well. The dogs took turns with it, but Radar seemed to really embrace wearing it... like he was in charge or something

I agree, there is just something about these dogs. I just had to take a nap with them because they beckoned me to join them in the sunbeam across the bed


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I was looking to getting backpacks for the labs. We do hiking


----------



## kelleykakes (Nov 2, 2010)

Rye&Ted said:


> I was looking to getting backpacks for the labs. We do hiking


I'd check REI. They carry several brands and all were not only reasonable, but well built. We figured they deserved comfort as much as we did! Radar carried the pack (filled with about seven pounds of dog paraphernalia) for a good six hours and had no rubbing, raw spots or any other issues that we could see.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

kelleykakes said:


> First big backpacking trip with Radar! Rufus (in the background) is a pro already... we took him on several extended excursions last year. He REALLY likes licking out the remnants of the mre's we ate.... especially anything with eggs
> Radar surprised us immediately by how awesome he was off leash and carrying the pack. He shows a very dominant herding instinct and stayed just in front of us the entire time; frequently turning to check on the situation. We can't wait to go with them again!
> 
> And aside from their awesomeness, they are so cute it hurts your teeth


Those are definitely awesome dogs and it's cool to see them do something they love. Dogs like to feel important...like to have a job.

I've been thinking of getting my dogs some sort of backpack or something to carry to help them focus on the task at hand, tire 'em out a little quicker. Not too big though since the girl hoodlum only weighs 20 pounds.


----------

